# Rapido 963 F several issues help appreciated



## slimsurf (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi

sorry to post several issues at once but i'm on a brief visit back to the UK during a longish trip to europe with wife and toddlers.

the story is we bough a Rapido 963 and several things have cropped up during the trip

issues

1) Electricity now not an issue as bought LED batteries from Automate UK but ---- the LED bulbs for the lights over the hob won't fit as the aperture for the bulb connectors is quite long and the LED bulb too wide -- anyone got a bulb recommendation nb we had Dud batteries -- sorted now bought online and delivered in france for less than the cost in the UK from --- [email protected] can't recommend them enough

2)More seriously we had a leak filling the rapid fom the external filler cap (see other posts) - we are coping by filling from the inside under bench seat

3) the shower curtain door has a little wheels on the rail and one of these has snapped off -- anyone know where to get a replacement

4) the shower floor has a small crack any suggestions for an easy repair on the road

5) the arms have dropped off the drivers seat ! (children may be the cause) the bolts that retain both arm rests sheared -- I have managed to remove the broken bolts and will buy new bolts this weekend anyone had similar probs ???

6) thinking of putting a roof rack box on the roof bars as we are lacking storage (I did not pack !! i was at work) -- is this a bad idea ?

thanks for any and all tips/answers


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re the crack in the shower floor: careful application of duct tape should do the job. It's worked for me for a couple of years now.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

4) ...... for an easy repair on the road - Use 'Stormsure ' just google it . Made loads of 'quick repairs ' with this little tube of stuff which all turned out to be permanent. eg waterboots, awning, dinghy, motorbike tail light , even glued part of the sole of a walking boot back on and it was still ok when the rest of the boot was worn done. Just squeeze some over the crack and let it dry (overnight) , forms a clear flexible watertight bond , but will sit proud and you would need to cut it off if you ever wanted to do a proper invisible repair.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Where is the shower floor cracked ????

If its around the plug 'ole then a temporary repair is virtually impossible as it will continue to flex annd break any seal you are able to achieve. If its elsewhere then there is a sealant called "Capt Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure" yes it really exists, obtainable off Ebay for about 8 quid. Its a very thin liquid that works its way into cracks by capillary action, it then sets to flexible silicon type sealer, it needs several aplications but it will only work on fairly small cracks. The liquid is initially white (so you can see where it is) and it dries clear. 
It is VITAL that you get this crack sealed, if not water will get where it shouldnt be and the repair costs could be very high. 

Putting stuff on a roof rack is no real problem BUT it will impact on your fuel consumption, the amount it impacts is directly related to the speed you drive at. The faster you go the more air resistance the greater the impact on your MPG. 

Also be sure that you have sufficient payload available. I know that some Rapido MH's are very "marginal" and with a family aboard its very easy indeed to exceed your max permitted weight (especially rear axle) I would strongly suggest a visit to a weigbridge but make sure the MH is loaded with EVERYTHING (inc all passengers) so you get an accurate reading, should cost about a tenner. 

Armrest issue is, as you have stated, probably down to the children standing on them, the bolts are not very big and not meant to take that sort of load (as you have found out!) 

As for your LED lights I would suggest removing an original and using it as a pattern to assist in finding a replacement.

Other than that have a great time with your family !!!

Andy


----------



## slimsurf (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I just say thanks for the replies I am going to buy the creeping crack cure+/- storm sure it won't be invisible but will work !! might duct tape over the top ..

the crack is not near the plughole fortunately 

Glad to hear I can fit a roof box thats really handy as we have payload to play with but just much too much stuff - not helped as we went skiing first so we have all the ski stuff with us as well as summer stuff


----------

